# Benghazi



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Just want to rant,

When I graduated college and was looking for work in LE I found the civilian agency Naval Investigative Service (not to be confused with whats on TV). They expanded on some training I'd already gotten and for the next 3.5 years I escorted dignataries in Europe and Central America. I probably spent 120 days a year in foreign embassies and consulates including a few under duress. Now clearly I've been out of that world for some time, and DSS was formed while I was with NIS and our mission was reduced to supporting military officers the last two years I was on board.

When the news of Benghazi struck I wondered about the guys who did my job there. When I found out the Ambassador of our Nation had no one like me with him I was completely floored - in Libya? How the hell? What the "F" there is no way? No way in hell an Ambassador had no security personnel with him - no way? I never even escorted an Ambassador; they were above my pay grade, but people I did escort met with them often and they always had security. It still shocks me today. 

As the story unfolded and the rumors of a riot causing the attack on the consulate I had to wonder if the guards simply could not fire on a crowd - I could it happening. Who wants to shoot in to a crowd of peple - but that was a lie. It was perpetuated for weeks and just a lie, and as the story unfolded and I learned that men volunteered themselves to try and rescue the Ambassador from a good distance away, fought hard for hours, and our people watched live footage of it I couldn't help but wonder - where was our aircraft? Where was the fast response teams? Where was the military that has bases just across the Med in Italy? I recalled a protocol for a central American installation I spent several nights in - we just needed to hold on 4 hours tops - if anything happened. That was our training - military response was assured within just 4 hours. And our closest base was in Texas. How could they watch this attack unfold and not send in military forces? This is just wrong on so many levels.

I heard Leon Penetta, who by the way I've met more than once, say we could not commit troops to what we did not know, but yet those on the ground blocks away from the compound committed themselves - twice - and drew fire from the enemy to their safe house because of it. That holds no water Leon, its wrong, you don't hold back troops commited to saving the lives of our foreign service operatives. They train for that very contingency. We had a drone in the air, but fired nothing from it - yet we fire on churches, mosques, schools and have killed countless civilians with drone attacks across the middle east - why none that night? 

Finally the American response. FOX news catches hell for beating on our administration for this tragedy. Where is journalism today? Why doesn't this regime the masses in this country hold dear not have to be accountable for this tragedy. 3 months now and no one is in prison, no one has been summarily executed by drone, no one has been brought to justice in anyway for the attack on our soverign soil. Where are the journalist? They made a bigger deal on CNN about secret service agents hiring hookers in Columbia than terrorists killing Americans in Libya.

Rant out sorry.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I believe one Admiral was recalled for his objection to not committing his troops to the situation (specualtion)

We had Shaun Smith (the IT tech) in Benghazi on our gaming comms at the time the attack started. It just happens he was an avid gamer and was in the same alliance and we were at war (video game fun stuff ya know) so always on comms. Now I wasnt on personally at the time but we have recordings (we record all comms for lolz). His last words were...."Oh shit...gunfire"
"I gotta go now". So yeah it hits some of us in the gut.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Because this was all planned and set up by barry himself and you cant prosecute people who do jobs for you!! It was all just a big plot to eliminate former CIA and new Ambassador Chris Stevens. Blame it on some Pathetic video (That was probably a fabricated video by barrys buddies) They watched they could have helped they could have done A LOT!! But they didnt because they needed stevens dead for some reason or another! Thats the only logical explanation I have heard at least


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Stevens was a pseudo ambassador that worked for the CIA. He had been responsible (specualtion) for gun deals in Libya to the freedom fighters. It is again (specualtion) this was in return for some of Ghaddafis gold reserve. So the Jihadists didnt want to pay and the CIA nor give the remaining arms back. Trying to this covertly left the place undefended for secrecy reasons. This would explain alot of the State Departments confusion over the incident as well. It is no suprise they took to the action they did to keep both the arms and gold. 

Sadly our government cannot admit this.

And yes thats my interpretation of the events through research and putting pieces of the puzzle together.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama and his crew really do think that the middle east should love them. They do not nor will they ever understand there are no moderates in the middle east.
They lied about what happened, they made sure everyone that was there was told to shut up. They made it go away and it has.
America today very few care about those that were killed. Blame the dead guy. What does it madder move on.
16 more top of the line F16's with all the option to a country that hates us and is run by the Muslim brother hood .
Figured it out yet?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I read a post from the Egyptians struggling again yelling at America for supporting the Muslim Brotherhood into there new instability. Which is quickly spiraling.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Barry's roots are muslim. Bill recieves millions from arabs. Hillary's top aide is the daughter of top people in the muslim brotherhood and is tied to the same herself.

The Dark Muslim Brotherhood World of Huma Abedin

Another Huma link to Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Im missing something. Who's Barry ?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Barry Soetoro aka Barack Obama.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

true, in order to be a good muslim, barry can deny he is a muslim. He's playing games with people's lives in order to satisfy his keepers. In chess it is always necessary even required to sacrifice your pawns to attain your objective. He refers to it as nation building. Watch the first 5 minutes of argo and you'll see why the world hates the U.S.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The main stream media can only focus on the snow in the NE and the ex cop assassin in So Cal right now, and so the 
story of Leon Penetta and his testimony is being well burried. Leon spoke with President Barrack Hussien Obama only
one time during the 7 hours they were aware of the attack on the consulate, and in that conversation he was not told
to take any action - though its questionable if he could. This flies in the face of the administration presentation they 
were "on top of it." 

Our government told two brave men not to try and rescue the Ambassador, but they did anyway. They were of course
unable to do so, and upon returing to their CIA op center came under extensive attack like the compound. This was a
CIA op center though, not a consulate, not a place where we dependedon $900 a year security guards from the local
elitist thug. They fought back, they fought against roughly 200 attackers, and 3 of them died there in a mortar 
attack on their compound. The entire events took 8 hours, Leon said it would have taken 18 hours to get help to
them. I call BS on that Leon, for I know for an absolute fact that in the 1980's/90's it was protocol for DSS and NIS
to be capable fo a 4 hour hold out for aid to arrive - and that was in facilities under far less duress than Benghazi,
and forces on call in Italy are just not that far way.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Never forget what date the attack came on the anniversary of.

The reality is that the entire Middle East and most of Northern Africa exploded in violence against the USA and its allies.

This was right in the middle of a hard fought election, and all hell was breaking loose all over the map.

So, on the anniversary I mentioned, no one in the circle around the incumbent wanted to admit they were not minding the store.

So a video was blamed for the riots and violence. No one could read a calendar at the time.

The reality is the Democrats intentionally downplayed this so the incumbent would not look incompetent.

Billary took the blame but sent her deputy out to spread the cover story about the video. Sacrificial lamb.

Sacrificial lamb gets skewered for her role in the coverup and cannot become new Secretary as a result.

Billary gets the flu, then dehydrated, falls and hits her head, and cannot be questioned until after the election.

Dead ambassador and his defenders get whitewashed out of the history books when Billary finally testifies. 

She pounds her fist and says why analyze what happened - focus instead on how to stop it from happening in the future.

Four dead Americans including an Ambassador get swept into the dustbin of history so political careers can continue.

Billary avoids the entire scandal, Sacrificial Lamb goes quiet, Billary gets a hero's sendoff and is now more popular than the incumbent.

Ambassador and three heroes hurriedly buried to quell the murmuring.

Billary preserves her role as the next Presidential candidate.

The Democrats spin doctors rush to kill the story as soon as Billary ends her testimony.

And the Democratic Party sheeple rise to their feet and applaud their next candidate as she exits the stage.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I have to believe the statement she made will haunt her in a presidential election,
an advertisement with her making that comment will roll and people will finally realize
she puts her political interest ahead of lives - there is a history of it - its a fact. That
is hard to vote for; then again we have a population that clearly votes for the MTV
candidate instead of the best candidate anyway.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> Never forget what date the attack came on the anniversary of.
> 
> The reality is that the entire Middle East and most of Northern Africa exploded in violence against the USA and its allies.
> 
> ...


This has to be the best analysis I have seen yet. Outstanding work!


----------

